# Think Tank > History >  Woodrow Wilson NEVER regretted creating the Federal Reserve

## Fozz

Many believe that a couple years after Woodrow Wilon created the Fed, he expressed remorse by saying "I am a most unhappy man. I have unwittingly ruined my country".

It is a fake quote, and a tyrant like Woodrow Wilson would never say something this honest. In fact the Federal Reserve was very useful in helping him fund WWI and the tyranny that it brought to the home front. The national debt went from $3 billion to $24 billion in his presidency.

http://www.salon.com/tech/htww/2007/...deral_reserve/

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Woodrow...#Misattributed

----------


## buffalokid777

It doesn't matter if he did or didn't say it,

He was still a traitor for advocating and giving away America's right to make money to a private corporation.

----------


## raiha

The actual quote was written prior to the signing of the Fed Reserve Act apparently. Just found the unabridged one!

We have restricted credit, we have restricted opportunity, we have controlled development, and we have come to be one of the worst ruled, one of the most completely controlled and dominated Governments in the civilized world no longer a Government by free opinion, no longer a Government by conviction and the vote of the majority, but a Government by the opinion and duress of a small group of dominant men." -Woodrow Wilson, The New Freedom: A Call for the Emancipation of the Generous, page 201, 1913

I'm beginning to find that quotations (which we often believe to be ultimate truth like thinking photos never lie) do in fact lie like flatfish.

eg  many of Abraham Lincoln's famed ascribed quotations were allegely hatched by others.

----------


## Optatron

oh really? did you read that off of the NWO controlled and infiltrated wikipedia who hates the truth?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/America...m#cite_note-19

----------


## jkr

i dont regret that he is no longer on the planet

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Plenty of schools, bridges, and monuments named and dedicated to Woodrow Wilson. The Banksters, Revisionists, and TPTB have rewarded their puppet well.

This is why strong government over  the people leads only to every possible form of Tyranny.

Woodrow looking for redemption in his last hours of guilt... I hope he burns in hell, but these type of people are agnostics... to everything except power and wealth.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

I imagine this isn't too difficult to double check... I have heard this before and believe the quote was kind of sliced together.

The quote was supposed to be from one of his books right? Just check in a copy of his book then... Not that I would want to buy it to see for myself. lol

----------


## raiha

> oh really? did you read that off of the NWO controlled and infiltrated wikipedia who hates the truth?


Why so defensive? This is a discussion. We all looking for truth. Sometimes we reject truth if it is not in accordance with our views. I got the name of the book from a long forgotten blog. Haven't read it. Hope others can add info as to the possibility of the quote being doctored, in a healthy spirit of investigation as opposed to narrow clinging to views.

----------


## anaconda

> We have restricted credit, we have restricted opportunity, we have controlled development, and we have come to be one of the worst ruled, one of the most completely controlled and dominated Governments in the civilized world no longer a Government by free opinion, no longer a Government by conviction and the vote of the majority, but a Government by the opinion and duress of a small group of dominant men." -Woodrow Wilson, The New Freedom: A Call for the Emancipation of the Generous, page 201, 1913


Souds like he is criticising the banksters here...if not, who then? What context is this from?

----------


## clowns789

Here's an official response:




> Dear Jack,
> We have literally dozens of quotation on the video - I too have heard that one challenged in part - so what? They do not challenge the thesis of the video. It is a red herring I haven't time to pursue at present. If it is incorrect, so what? All the rest of the video is unchallenged. Don't let them distract you from that. Regards, Pat Carmack

----------


## Optatron

> Why so defensive? This is a discussion. We all looking for truth. Sometimes we reject truth if it is not in accordance with our views. I got the name of the book from a long forgotten blog. Haven't read it. Hope others can add info as to the possibility of the quote being doctored, in a healthy spirit of investigation as opposed to narrow clinging to views.


i was sarcastic, people here need to hear that not everything in every documentary is factual, but no less, see the big picture.

----------

